# all mails to root goes to nobody (postfix)

## JediSthlm

Hi

When I send mails from the outside (mail@othermail.com) to my internal postfix server and my root  mail (root@mydomain.com) it gets put in the nobody account. Anyone knows why this is happening?

all other account on my server (2) works fine.

----------

## zerb

probably aliases?

don't know that much about postfix tho. i'm more familiar with sendmail.

----------

## Red Sparrow

Check your /etc/mail/aliases file on the server.  You should have a line that looks like this:

```
root:               steve
```

and all mail addressed to root will go to the user on the right (steve in this case).

(- Steve -)

----------

## trossachs

But you must remember to execute:

```

newaliases

```

... after you have made any changes to your /etc/postfix/aliases file (or wherever it is located); otherwise Postfix will not recognise the changes and will report errors in /var/log/maillog stating as such.

If you are using an older version of Postfix you should issue:

```

postmap /etc/postfix/aliases

```

But from version 2.0.x onwards use the first example.

----------

## JediSthlm

It worked fine to aliases to another account. But could not the root get any mails? Is this how it should work?  I see that alot of other aliases is going to root. Are they  going this way then operator > root > myaccount ?

Thanx for the help

JediSthlm

----------

## trossachs

Mail will also go to root@domain.com, but whatever is your "more common" mail address, you should point your aliases file in this direction. Have you managed to setup your root aliases and is it tested, working?

----------

